# To Knotty Pine or not to Knotty Pine



## creeker46 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello fellow woodworkers. I'm new to the site and I am sure to have alot of questions. I have only been seriously woodworking for about 6 months, and have alot to learn. This seems like great place to do just that. 
I am getting the plans ready to start my first Furniture build. The wife wants a coffee table that matches the rest of our living room furniture, whish is Sante Fe style. I've got a pretty decent sketch worked up on Google Sketchup, and now I'm getting a material list ready. I already have about 1000 bdft of Pine, but I'm not realy sure what kind of pine it is. Other than the obvious, (looking for alot of knots) how should I go about ID'ing my pine. If it isn't Knotty Pine, do you think I could stain it to get a close match with the Sante Fe furniture I have? Any other tips and pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------

